# VEGLIA Italian watch



## JoeFazio (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings:
I'm new here, this is my first post. I have a watch which I purchased at a small jeweler/watch shop in Italy back in 2001. It is a VEGLIA, like the maker of dashboard instruments for Ferraris and other Italian cars. It is stainless and gold (plated) with a black dial, 100M W/R, 3 hands and three additional small dials, with a sapphire crystal. Quartz movement with alarm, stop-timer and Tachymeter as well. It has a toggle style band with two screws on each side, which was originally genuine croc. (Since replaced with snake). The back says, "TITAN" and "VEGLIA Mantegna 1446"
I would really like to find out any info at all on this watch, as I have never seen another like it, and find little info on line.













Is this a so-called "fashion watch"?
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## swesel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi - I have a VEGLIA chronograph (quartz movement) and am looking for US support and service. Can you refer an outfit that is the US agent or has successfully worked on yours? Thanks!


----------

